

Frances Oldham Kelsey, Who Saved U.S. Babies from Thalidomide, Dies at 101 - dthal
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/08/science/frances-oldham-kelsey-fda-doctor-who-exposed-danger-of-thalidomide-dies-at-101.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
ClintFix
I guess I'm confused. Most of these people that are praising Kelsey for
"saving these children" are pro-choice. In other words, they're glad that the
mother can't take drugs to help her feel better during the first and second
trimester to protect the baby, but if the mother wans to to straight up kill
the child, that's the mother's choice and is ok.

Cognitive dissonance much?

~~~
moioci
People, both pro-life and pro-choice, do not want babies to be born with
phocomelia, which causes great suffering and a 50% mortality. Dr. Kelsey more
or less single-handedly prevented this tragedy in the US. It's not confusing
at all.

